# Daisy and Jess Do ya think we need a bath



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

The rain here in Brum made for fun puddles and loads of mud to roll in!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like they had a great time


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hehe bless em


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL great pics mine looked like that yesterday hee hee


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

LOL, brilliant pics! Look they are having fun! And I thought Jayjay was bad!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

i took a vid of them when ive got a min i,l put it on u tube and put up a link it was so funny to watch em .


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> i took a vid of them when ive got a min i,l put it on u tube and put up a link it was so funny to watch em .


Sounds good, I'm going to put some new ones on later too!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

no they are fine lol   great time was had by all


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lol mucky pups!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee, dont dogs just look so pleased with themselves when they are covered in mud,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, or some times much worse than mud,,,,,,,,,,,,
great pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

awwwwwwwww how sweet, they look as though they have had a lot of fun playing in the puddles of mud!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i'm glad i aint gotta clean your bath after lol


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

lol, its not as bad as you may think , a good hose down unblock it grom all the hair and a spray of dilute bleach and were away .


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> lol, its not as bad as you may think , a good hose down unblock it grom all the hair and a spray of dilute bleach and were away .


have you tried them plug hole covers to catch the hair? i for me & my daughters hair find them useful. I HATE cleaning out hair from the plug or drain


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Im a hairdresser so it doesnt bother me , im the only one at work who will unblock the basins its like giving birth to a hair baby . lol


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

An all to familiar sight eh !!!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL Great pics - love to see them all getting muddy and having fun - mine do it regularly but they have had a bath today - thankfully no rain here so they may keep cleanish


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

LOL i missed this one 

Now its pics like these that make us realize the joys dogs bring to our lives...their just like lil kids really...having fun in the mud haha.
brilliant pics and really beautifull looking dogs

Aww the first pic tho  wiv her lil hands in the water lol.


----------

